# Sticky  2021 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## Ivyacres

*January
Making the Sun MORE Golden

Hudson's Fan*


----------



## Ivyacres

*February
Gold Standard Head Cocking

diane0905








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*March
Just Kidding Around

ceegee*


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations ceegee! This picture is so beautiful. I was in the contest but voted for you!


----------



## Ivyacres

*April
Golden Close Ups

Deborus12








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May
Golden Happy Tongues

windfair








*


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations windfall! What a beautiful happy picture ❤


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Congrats...windfair! I had a good picture of our new pup, but your's was just too cute to beat!


----------



## Ivyacres

*June
Summer Fun

Riley's Mom







*


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations Riley's Mom! That photo was priceless


----------



## Ivyacres

*July
What's That

Annef








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*August
Best Gardener

3Pebs3








*


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations 3Pebs3 ! That picture is hysterical


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Great picture, it was impossible to beat! A great dog is at the end of that tail, I think! Congrats!


----------



## Ivyacres

*September
I Love Food

JulesAK*


----------



## Deborus12

JulesAK, I love this photo and that sweet face. Congratulations 👏


----------



## Garyandrobyn

Lily enjoying doggy day care


----------



## skay22

When will you be having another contest?


----------



## Ivyacres

Hannah09 said:


> When will you be having another contest?


Each monthly photo contest usually begins on the 1st of the month. The winner of the previous month's contest gets to choose the theme!


----------



## Ivyacres

*October Photo Contest
Colors of Fall

JDandBigAm*


----------



## Deborus12

*Congratulations JDandBigAm! Such a sweet picture...such a sweet face.*


----------



## skay22

Congrats! What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Ivyacres

*November
Goldens and Their Sticks

Ivyacres








*


----------



## FurdogDad

Congrats Ivy! I'm glad Honey won. She looked so proud of that stick...


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations! That was a stunning photo.


----------



## swishywagga

Love this photo, those flying ears are wonderful too, congratulations Debbie, Honey is proudly blushing at the bridge! x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Ivyacres!


----------



## Ivyacres

Thank you, that was one of my favorite pictures of our girl.


----------



## skay22

Congrats Ivyacres! Photo was breathtaking!


----------



## Ivyacres

*December
Holiday Happiness

kh79








*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations kh79!


----------



## FurdogDad

Congrats kh79! That was a great photo with Santa.


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations kh79! That picture is definitely Golden happiness 😊


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations *kh79, such a lovely photo!.*


----------

